# AC Motor



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello all,

I have 12x of 14kw AC motors and 12x of 5.5kw AC motors.
Can this motor be use for EV conversion?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

You should try to find out their maximum allowed RPM.

If it is somewhere up to 6 or 7k RPM then its quite a nice motor!!
34Volts is quite low, but that is at 2500 rpm, at 7000 Rpm with same torque levels you'll need a tad more than three times that. A 144V controller might workout well.

You said you had 12 of these?


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

steven4601 said:


> You said you had 12 of these?


Yes I have 12x of 14kw and 12x of 5.5kw .


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

What vehicle are you considering for your conversion?


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

steven4601 said:


> What vehicle are you considering for your conversion?


On a Fiat Uno, at what volts will this motor handle?


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dont use that motor, not designed for the voltage or RPM needed. Trying to save a $ is going to cost you a lot in the long run and give you a extreme headache.

Use this one:


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

cruisin said:


> Dont use that motor, not designed for the voltage or RPM needed. Trying to save a $ is going to cost you a lot in the long run and give you a extreme headache.
> 
> Use this one:


I'm not familiar with AC, we bought all these BT forklift for spares. 

Why it going to give headache?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

albano said:


> I'm not familiar with AC, we bought all these BT forklift for spares.
> 
> Why it going to give headache?


Hi alba,

Those look like some nice motors. From 48 volt trucks, right? You can run them at higher voltage, but need to keep the voltage to frequency ratio correct. Otherwise the motor will saturate. And the RPM will depend on the frequency. These are 4 pole motors, so RPM = 30 * Hz minus a percent or 2 for slip.

Headaches might come from things like tuning the motor to the AC controller and getting the speed feedback setting correct (encoder pulse count). Other than that, they should work nicely. In fact, they appear to be close to the AC15 electrical design. The Curtis or Sevcon AC controller should work. The Curtis will go up to about 300Hz IIRC. That would make an ass kickin go kart 

Regards,

major


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

major said:


> Hi alba,
> 
> Those look like some nice motors. From 48 volt trucks, right? You can run them at higher voltage, but need to keep the voltage to frequency ratio correct. Otherwise the motor will saturate. And the RPM will depend on the frequency. These are 4 pole motors, so RPM = 30 * Hz minus a percent or 2 for slip.
> 
> ...



Thank Major,

I'll keep 2 or 3 motor for myself for future use, and the rest I'll sell them at $650. each


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I tried the same motor in my old car with a custom built 3-pole controller. It worked fine when I tested it at 48V, but it did get very hot. When I bumped it up to 120V, it got even hotter so I decided not to use it.

It pulled hard on take off, but got very weak as the RPM increased.

- Paul


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

PZigouras said:


> I tried the same motor in my old car with a custom built 3-pole controller. It worked fine when I tested it at 48V, but it did get very hot. When I bumped it up to 120V, it got even hotter so I decided not to use it.
> 
> It pulled hard on take off, but got very weak as the RPM increased.
> 
> - Paul


I'm not good on AC. A local forklift company bought 6 of these motor from me, they were very happy with my deal. It was much cheaper for them to buy the motor from me, than they had they their motor re-con.
I'll still keep two or three motor for myself for my future use. I want to learn more on AC, maybe I should use on something small like a quad bike ATV.


----------

